# World’s Worst Airlines for In-Flight Service



## CHamilton (Dec 27, 2015)

World’s Worst Airlines for In-Flight Service


----------



## jebr (Dec 27, 2015)

Considering that #6 is AirTran, an airline that has been completely merged into Southwest, I'm not sure how much stock I want to take in this article.


----------



## jis (Dec 27, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> World’s Worst Airlines for In-Flight Service


Clearly these blokes have not done much traveling in the world and just had to spin out an article


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah and US AIrways is no history. I'd still say the worst meal service I was ever served was on Air Koryo. Although the burger that people usually say is terrible I found to be the highlight. The scary part was it was all served room temperature.

https://goo.gl/photos/FQAerEWeV7FPCek39


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep, this story looks like a cut and paste job since several of these airlines are either history or merged with other carriers!

I agree with the Aero Mexico inclusion, except for Air India and Laker back in the back packing days, I've never had worse International flights than on what used to be Mexico's Flag Carrier when it was Government owned!

I'd question the inclusion of American and United, I've had worse flights on lots of domestic Airlines, especially Delta and US Air!( Im a Million Mile flyer, Retired, but honestly I've only flown once in the past year and that was on Alaska Airlines which was First Rate!)


----------



## saxman (Dec 30, 2015)

Sigh...another article going off anecdotal evidence. My favorite complaints are the ones where people expect service but won't pay for it, ala Spirit and Allegiant. You'd think they would go out of business with the "never again" crowd, yet they continue to be quite profitable and growing more and more.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 30, 2015)

Westjet? You have got to be joking. They're high on my list, right next to Alaska.

Also, "One person noted that there was “no form of free entertainment,” which makes for a boring flight at best."

It's called a library book and/or your iPod.

Also, "...run over your foot with the beverage cart..."

Maybe keep your feet out of the aisle? That cart weighs about 200 pounds, takes up most of the aisle, and doesn't have sensors that alert the FAs of your feet. When you see/hear it coming, move.


----------

